# Lenovo ThinkPad T590 "EDP OTHER" throttle



## raphaelboulch (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello, I'm sorry in advance if I'm in the wrong category, I thought this was the "best" one.

So basically, I've got a ThinkPad T590 that I'm pretty happy with except the fact that it's always getting throttled at random times and I can't make any use of it when it comes.

What I did already : 


Modifying the value of "PROCHOT" from 0 (65°C, stock) to 3 (97°C).
Disabling "BD PROCHOT".
Adding thermal pads from the VRMs to the heatpipes (I think it's called like this).
Downloaded TPFanControl and maxed out the fans RPM.
Sadly, these things are making the things a bit better but still not manage to get rid of this for a long session.

I'd gladly accept some help to undervolt or change settings inside ThrottleStop has I'm not sure about tweaking everything just by myself for the first time. Thanks in advance.

PS: Here's a screenshot from my ThrottleStop.
PS2: Sorry if some sentences are weirdly made, I'm French and I'm just going to bed before writing this.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 13, 2021)

In the FIVR window make sure the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box is checked. Your computer is PL1 power limit throttling at only 8.3 Watts. That is terrible. It looks like bad design.

In the TPL window set PL1=30 and PL2=50 Watts. Post a screenshot of the TPL window and the FIVR window and I will help you with adjusting the voltage. Hopefully the Disable and Lock feature will help with the power limit throttling problem that you are having. 

Are you using any Lenovo power management software? Make sure that any Lenovo software is set to Performance. Some cool and quiet power profiles will cause power limit throttling like you are seeing. You might have to uninstall any Lenovo software to test if it is causing the problem.


----------



## raphaelboulch (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey, thanks for the fast answer.

I did the first 2 things that you said, here are the 2 windows.









I don't remember having any Lenovo Perfomance tool installed, just got Lenovo Vantage for updating the system but that's it. Maybe it's not having "power" in the name, I don't know.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 13, 2021)

raphaelboulch said:


> I did the first 2 things that you said


Did you do any testing after that? Are you still seeing PL1 power limit throttling at 8 Watts? That is the first problem we are trying to solve.

Do you have any Lenovo fan control software running on your computer? This type of software can change the power limits.


----------



## raphaelboulch (Mar 13, 2021)

>Did you do any testing after that? Are you still seeing PL1 power limit throttling at 8 Watts? That is the first problem we are trying to solve.

On that point, it's way better.





But the problem now is this.





It gets very hot and the system is not stable, had to stop the laptop and let it rest a bit before making it usable again. It's like the windows task bar went gone and I wasn't able to stop the process, some programs where still working tho.

> Do you have any Lenovo fan control software running on your computer? This type of software can change the power limits.

I did a check and I don't have anything from Lenovo that looks like a fan control software.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 13, 2021)

raphaelboulch said:


> it's way better


The ThrottleStop FIVR Disable and Lock feature helps prevent your CPU from being throttled down to 8 Watts.

Now you will have to test to see how much heat your computer can handle. The 30W and 50W numbers were just general suggestions to see if we could get beyond the power limits that Lenovo was trying to set. If you want 50W to be the absolute maximum then try checking the second Clamp option. If 30W is too much for long term use then reduce this to 25W or 20W. You can also adjust the turbo time limit. For most laptops, running the high power limit for 28 seconds is too long. I would reduce this down to about 4 or 8 seconds.

I have no idea about the capabilities of your cooler. If it has a pathetic heatsink like my Lenovo laptop has, the capabilities are not very much. I call this, completely inadequate design.






Have a look in the Options window for the PROCHOT Offset setting on the right hand side. If you do not see a Lock icon above this setting, you can adjust this to limit the maximum temperature of your CPU. Intel CPUs normally start thermal throttling at 100°C. Intel says their CPUs are safe up to that temperature. If you want your computer to start slowing down at 95°C, you would need to set the PROCHOT Offset value to 5.  Some Lenovo laptops have another feature that randomly changes this temperature. Once you find a setting that you like, I would suggest using the Lock PROCHOT Offset option so no other software can change this. If you ever decide that you need to change this after you lock it, you will need to clear the Lock PROCHOT Offset box and then you will have to completely shut down your computer so the CPU can reset and unlock this register.


----------

